# NVIDIA & INSTABILITA'

## silverfix

ragazzi come da subject, se metto i driver nvidia (sia i 3.x sia i 4.x) il sistema diviene seriamente instabile .. ho provato anche nvidia & kernel vanilla.. ma da lo stesso risultato del kernel gentoo.. ho provato anche disattivando devfs ma niente... ho provato anche installando i .tar.gz di nvidia.com ma niente

aiuto !   :Crying or Very sad: 

da debian va tutto perfetto

----------

## marchino

xfree 4.3 e nvidia 1.0.4349-r1 su Geforce4 MX460 veloce e stabile.

CFLAGS="-mcpu=pentium4 -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe"

Ciao

----------

## silverfix

si marchino scusa, ma a me che cosa me ne frega ?!?!?

vorrei una soluzione per il MIO problema.. se può aiutare uso 

XFree86 Version 4.2.1 e le CFLAGS: 

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

----------

## marchino

 *silverfix wrote:*   

> si marchino scusa, ma a me che cosa me ne frega ?!?!?
> 
> 

 

Hai ragione   :Wink:  non volevo fare sfottò della serie a me funziona e a te no. Però suppongo che possa esserci qualche problema collegato alla configurazione che utilizzi sul tuo PC.

Hai dato un'occhiata alla documentazione gentoo sull'argomento?

Ciao

----------

## silverfix

ok fa niente marchino....

può essere magari che ho 640 MB di ram ed l'AGP Aperture Size è impostato su 256 ?

----------

## bsolar

 *marchino wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-mcpu=pentium4 -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe"

 

Uhm... prova ad eseguire il test

```
python -c 'int(10.1); int(10000.3); int(1.2)' 
```

non mi convice il fatto di mettere '-march' dopo '-mcpu'.

Tornanto on-topic, prova a ridurre l'Aperture. Inoltre hai disattivi Fast Writes e SBA? Ultima idea disattivare eventualmente il local APIC.

----------

## marchino

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *marchino wrote:*   CFLAGS="-mcpu=pentium4 -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe" 
> 
> Uhm... prova ad eseguire il test
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```

 python -c 'print int(10.1); print int(10000.3); print int(1.2)'

10

10000

1

```

Mah, non avevo pensato che le due opzioni potessero essere conflittuali a seconda dell'ordine. Avendo letto (e sperimentato) che gcc genera istruzioni non valide usando -march=pentium4, quindi ho usato pentium3; la mia idea era quella che utilizzando -mcpu avrei comunque guadagnato qualcosa in termini di ottimizzazione del codice senza incappare in quei bug di gcc.

Al momento comunque non noto alcun malfunzionamento del sistema, i miei complimenti al team di sviluppo gentoo   :Cool: 

Tornando a NVIDIA, la troubleshooting guide dice che AGP va settato al max al 50% della RAM di sistema, e che normalmente vanno bene 32/64 Mb di apertura; tuttavia non è l'unica cosa da verificare, esistono altri settaggi che vanno tarati in base al chipset utilizzato sulla mb o come ad esempio l'assegnamento da BIOS di un irq alla vga che deve essere attivato.

Ciao

----------

## cerri

Per quanto riguarda le flags, sono d'accordo con bsolar: sono veramente strane   :Shocked: 

CMQ: instabile che significa? Crasha il pc? Kernel? Xfree?

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda le flags, sono d'accordo con bsolar: sono veramente strane  
> 
> CMQ: instabile che significa? Crasha il pc? Kernel? Xfree?

 

Il comando che ho postato riesce solo se si è schivato il problema del pentium4, disattivando in un modo o nell'altro sse2. Altrimenti si ottiene un segfault.

È un problema infido dato che sono poche le applicazioni che usano sse2, quindi può passare inosservato finché non colpisce quando meno te l'aspetti...

PS: per inciso i due modi di cui parlavo sono:

usare '-march=pentium3' 

usare '-march=pentium4 -mno-sse2' e aggiungere -mno-see2 alle ALLOWED_FLAGS in '/usr/portage/eclass/flag-o-matic.eclass'.

PPS: Ulteriori info qui e ora basta OT...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## silverfix

dai raga veramente siete OT !!

cerri instabilità... si freeza tutto apparte il mouse..

----------

## bsolar

Hai provato a disattivare del tutto AGP, a farlo andare più piano o ad usare AGPGART invece di NvAGP o vice-versa? (e varie combinazioni possibili di tutto ciò)?

Un'altra cosa che mi viene in mente è che sarebbe meglio che la scheda abbia un IRQ unico, non condiviso con altre periferiche (anche se la mia lo condivide con l'OHCI senza problemi...)

----------

## cerri

Beh se si freeza tutto tranne il mouse, credo proprio che qc in /var/log/everything/current ci deve essere...

----------

## bsolar

silverfix se sei a posto, fallo sapere...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## silverfix

no bsolar non sono apposto per niente..

cmq si freeza solo quando navigo con galeon opera o mozilla (ho provato solo questi di browser)

----------

## cerri

QC nei log?

----------

## silverfix

dopo ore e ore d'insonnia ho risolto con:

```
Option "NvAgp" "1"
```

----------

## marchino

 *silverfix wrote:*   

> dopo ore e ore d'insonnia ho risolto con:
> 
> ```
> Option "NvAgp" "1"
> ```
> ...

 

Ovvio   :Wink: 

Beh, che dire, complimenti, ce l'hai fatta!

Una domanda: avevi utilizzato lo stesso hardware con altre distribuzioni e il problema l'hai avuto solo con Gentoo, oppure era il primo tentativo in assoluto?

----------

## almafer

ma è successo solo a me che ho installato i nuovi driver nvidia,(non ricordo ora il numero di versione,comunque gli ultimi disponibili su gentoo),e alla fine,dopo aver corretto il nome del modulo come indicato,mi diventa il monitor tipo partita di domino,tutto a tessere?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cerri

 *silverfix wrote:*   

> dopo ore e ore d'insonnia ho risolto con:
> 
> ```
> Option "NvAgp" "1"
> ```
> ...

 

Pero' cosi' ammazzi l'agp  :Sad: 

----------

## l0rdt

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pero' cosi' ammazzi l'agp 

 

No, è settata a "0" che non fa uso dell'agp. A "1" usa il supporto interno e a "2", agpgart.

Ciao

----------

## cerri

...e a 3 provale tutte (info qui)  :Wink: 

hai ragione, mi sono confuso con i settaggi per il radeon.

----------

